#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  I need CSWIP Welding Inspection 3.1 training manual & questions

## kashfaq

I need CSWIP Welding Inspection 3.1 training manual & questions, can anyone please provide?

See More: I need CSWIP Welding Inspection 3.1 training manual & questions

----------


## asdqw123

Can search on the net

----------


## csrajesh

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Does someone have the links from *csrajesh* downloaded?, all it gives me is "Could not open socket"

----------


## sarathy2003

Hi Rajesh, the link doesn't work rather than giving a message "Could not open socket". Could you please reload it? Thanks

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Re-upload please.

----------


## mamughal

Link expired .................plz upload new link

----------


## magdy_eng

you can go to the below thread in post #12
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

